# What kind of bait do you use for carp?



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

In the past I've used dough balls made of wheaties and either rootbeer or vanilla. Last weekend my fishing buddy showed me his favorite: wonderbread. Tear the corners off, place the hook from the tear end towards the point, fold it over and press down around the hook. It'll float pretty good. We hooked into some big fish. What works best for you guys?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i went out to our local lake one time and run into a couple of friends on there pontoon. they had carp stacked up. i asked what they got them on and was told a pine float. so being alittle slow i asked what kinda bait is a pine float. he bent over and picked up this 8' 2x4.LOL. he said they get up in the shallow water and when a big school of them get on top he just let it fly. then they just dip them up. so i asked what they were going to do with them. he said he was going to use them in his garden as fertalizer. hey it worked, he had a beautiful garden.LOL. go get some.
sherman


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beat'm to death with a 2x4. That's the first time I heard that one. LOL!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Bread* is heard to beat, even on waters that don't see it offered from people feeding the Ducks/Geese
*Sweet corn* right out of the can & easy to flavor
*Boiled Field Corn* - super easy to chum


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've caught two carp at Milton this Spring so far. One was caught on a lead head jig with a piece of crawler casting and the other was caught on a reef runner ripper trolling. I wasn't carp fishing but those were two I caught. I used to use Wheaties for them years ago.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Today I got one with a minnow lewer..hooked him in the eye..I didnt want to get him like that but what could I do? tomorrow I want to get some bread and ball it up to see what I can get with that.. So to answer your question it seems bread is "The King" lol


----------

